# Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Creek



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Went up to Little Dell today with the intensions of finally catching a Brookie. Tried the inlet for a while to see if I could hook a stacking spawner. Ended up catching cutthroat after cutthroat. At one point I felt a big snag and new it was a good fish...then the line took off and the fight was on! A few minutes later I got the 17.5 inch brute in and he spilled his breakfast all over the shore. This moment was one of oppurtunity. Due to the strict catch and release regs I finally got to see what they are eating! There were leeches as well as 3 inch brown backed, white belly minnows....No wonder my "bad to the bone" Strike King Red Eye Shad works so well! After a total of 9 fish I went back to my priority of catching a brookie. Took off up Mountain Dell Creek in search of them. Stumbled up on a large beaver dam and in the 1st cast with a silver blade, black/grey boddied Roostertail produced an interesting Cutthroat Trout. Insted of the red slash it had a yellow slash! Lost the lure on the next cast so I switched to a Gold Blue Fox in size 0. Caught a dink cutthroat trout and lost a few more. Moved up the pond and got a nice 10 inch Cutthroat Trout that inhaled the tiny spinner. After coming to terms that there would likely be no Brookies today I moved back down to the reservoir. Caught 3 more cutthroats and had to call it a day. In total I caught 15 Cutthroat Trout and 0 Brookies.


----------



## madonafly

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

MAN those treble hooks are deep on those C&R fish! I can't look at you're post pictures from Little Dell anymore...YIKES! Not seeing those bottom fish living.


----------



## brookieguy1

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Not knocking your enthusiasm or choice of terminal tackle, but perhaps you should look into changing the trebles out on your hardware to single hooks.They hold a fish as good or better than trebles and are much easier on the fish. Quicker releases also so you can get back to casting!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

TO ALL THE FISH HUGGERS LATELY!!!!

Knock off the suggestions and cry baby PM's as well as posts guys. I have now heard too many of you suggest that I make the switch to single hooks. I obviously choose not to so enough with your almighty wisdom and advice...If the DWR agreed with you the place would be single barbless hooks only. I caught my fish by legal means on legal tackle and I have just as much right to fish with trebles as you do singles.



brookieguy1 said:


> Not knocking your enthusiasm or choice of terminal tackle, but perhaps you should look into changing the trebles out on your hardware to single hooks.They hold a fish as good or better than trebles and are much easier on the fish. Quicker releases also so you can get back to casting!


Might take your suggestion...but then again likely not. Your agrument of single hooks hold better than trebles aint valid to me. Why do you think they sell trebles on all blue fox and strike king tackle. Ya singles can be easier to get out quicker but I prefer to hook em better. Thats my choice and my right as an angler.



madonafly said:


> MAN those treble hooks are deep on those C&R fish! I can't look at you're post pictures from Little Dell anymore...YIKES! Not seeing those bottom fish living.


Then do not look at my posts anymore madonafly...just cuz you use single hooks does not mean that I have to. Pictures can be deciving...those fish did not bleed and swam away just fine. You need to understand that there are over 200,000 fish in that lake so even if a few die...there will be plenty left for you and I to catch. What's the count madonafly.......199,997 now?

Bring on the comments guys about how I lost your respect and how I am being too defensive....for they will just be put in my humility box where they will be deleted on sight.

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## madonafly

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Then do not look at my posts anymore madonafly...just cuz you use single hooks does not mean that I have to. Pictures can be deciving...those fish did not bleed and swam away just fine. You need to understand that there are over 200,000 fish in that lake so even if a few die...there will be plenty left for you and I to catch. What's the count madonafly.......199,997 now?

You need to understand, this is Catch and Release, there should not be fatalities because of hooks. Even if ONE fish you hooked dies, that is one too many. Swimming off does not mean you didn't kill it. No deception in those bottom pictures, that hook is down the throat.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



madonafly said:


> You need to understand, this is Catch and Release, there should not be fatalities because of hooks. Even if ONE fish you hooked dies, that is one too many. Swimming off does not mean you didn't kill it. No deception in those bottom pictures, that hook is down the throat.


Ya in a perfect world they always swim away...what do you use suction cups? There is NO and I mean NO REG THAT SAYS THAT TREBLE HOOKS ARE NOT ALLOWED! I talked to a DWR worker today (he is the guy who took the shot of the 17.5 incher for me) and he said, "treble hooks are allowed here at Little Dell, this argument that folks are telling you singles only is not valid. We aware that anglers choose to use trebles and that is up to them as an angler". Hands down guys...the experts have spoken.

Let the feathers fly!


----------



## kochanut

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Those fish swam away? Let me bring out a ladder get about 4 feet up and grab you by your lower jaw and swing you aroud from side to side and have some one take pics then let's see you just walk away "just fine"

Yet again someone offers a form of constructive criticism and you fly off the handle.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



kochanut said:


> Those fish swam away? Let me bring out a ladder get about 4 feet up and grab you by your lower jaw and swing you aroud from side to side and have some one take pics then let's see you just walk away "just fine"
> 
> Yet again someone offers a form of constructive criticism and you fly off the handle.


Kochanut you never have anything nice to say to me....ever. Constructive criticism is better given when asked for...something I would not expect you of all people to understand.


----------



## madonafly

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

This isn't about treble hooks being legal. Sure, barbless single hook is preferred in C&R because it also means less handling of the fish.
For the most part, you hook the fish with one hook, but these bottom pictures which I am sure is the same fish, the hook is deep,no deception. You did damage removing that hook, no way you couldn't have.
I am also sure the DWR didn't see that picture.
Again, no questioning you legal right.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

The fish wasn't bleeding....it swam off just fine...what more do you need? Maybe next time I will take a frame by frame sequence of shots just to prove it to you...but then I'd have someone else complaining that I handled the fish too long. So I guess the count stands at 199,999 now huh? I have learned through BFT and the UWN that there is just no pleasing people...what makes some people happy makes others angry...what makes some poeple angry makes others happy...in the end I choose to post because of someone I met today out on the water. A guy walked up to me and said, "hey EvilTyeDye, I know you. Your posts are the reason we came up here today. We were gonna go to Strawberry but then due to the weather we decided to come here instead for our cutthroat fix. Thanks for you posts". Thats when I told him that I post so that others may enjoy the same expirence that I have had and possibly make some memories. Too bad people like you madonafly always have to highlight the bad in the posts. Do yourself a favor and avert your eyes on my next Little Dell post k.


----------



## tye dye twins

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



madonafly said:


> You need to understand, this is Catch and Release, there should not be fatalities because of hooks. Even if ONE fish you hooked dies, that is one too many. Swimming off does not mean you didn't kill it. No deception in those bottom pictures, that hook is down the throat.


Oh boo hooo hooo! So what! Oh the tragety, 1 stupid fish died at Little Dell today. The sky is falling now and fishery is ruined. So don't even bother fishing there anymore Madonafly, the place is now fishless!

The DWR completly understands that fish DIE at [email protected] places. If they didn't want a single fish harmed it would be like Red Bute Res. which is off limits to anglers to protect the bonnies there.

Seriously get off you high horse already! Your just lucky these stupid little fish are not going into the smoker tonight! Instead it floats as bird bait tonight, fish food, or the body decomposes and returns nutrients to the lake. Cycle of life honey, get over it! *(u)*


----------



## Senorfish

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

I hope LD freezes soon so the fish can have a break from the Cutthroat Die Twins.


----------



## tye dye twins

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Senorfish said:


> I hope LD freezes soon so the fish can have a break from the Cutthroat Die Twins.


I will be ice fishing there too! Sorry cutty's won't be gettting a break anytime soon! -|\O-


----------



## Nova

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

You guys are a work of art. Do you feel good about yourself now that you advertised to the entire world how to obliterate a natural resource with your neanderthal tactics? Does it give you a nice warm feeling?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Nice fish evil twin.

Let me recommend pinching the barbs down on those trebles and then using the same pliers to remove the lures from the fish.

Remember, if it's a C&R body of water the fish belong to everyone.


----------



## RichardClarke

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Personally I like the Twins. They are young men that obviously love to fish and they love to write about their fishing adventures. My goodness is there anything wrong with that? Also judging by the condition of some of those cutthroats, believe me it wouldn't hurt if more than a few were harvested out of there. Keep up the good work Twins.


----------



## k2muskie

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

May I state folks can post reports on their Utah fish'n experience. However I'd also like to state pics that potentially could raise an eyebrow...well constructive input on handling is welcome and I can only hope the folks take it as hey...lesson learned...deeply hooked fish, fish with gravel batter, held vertically especially on a C&R body of water or for a fish species...well be prepared to have 'constructive' comments posted to a post.

We've all had issues with fish and handling...just be mindful of what one posts especially pic wise of what looks like a deeply hooked fish that is C&R including fish in other bodies of water that are stricly C&R...we've had a few fish that engulf the lure nasty to say the least...those pics are well better left as a lesson on posting pics. Recommendation...THINK before one posts a pic...thats just a recommendation.

Again folks are welcome to post pics...but be open-minded on being a Steward of a resource especially if C&R for a species of fish.

Carry on...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Nova said:


> You guys are a work of art. Do you feel good about yourself now that you advertised to the entire world how to obliterate a natural resource with your neanderthal tactics? Does it give you a nice warm feeling?


Ha ha ha ha ha.....206,262 Cutthroat Trout have been stocked in Little Dell from 2002-2010....guess the fishery is ruined now that the number stands at 206,261. Do yourself a favor and don't go to Little Dell anymore...now that there are only 206,261 fish swiming around I guess the fishery is "obliterated" forever.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



 wyogoob said:


> Nice fish evil twin.
> 
> Let me recommend pinching the barbs down on those trebles and then using the same pliers to remove the lures from the fish.
> 
> Remember, if it's a C&R body of water the fish belong to everyone.


Thanks for the suggestion....C&R fish do belong to everyone...that is why none were taken home. Consider the fact that 206,262 fish have been stocked there from 2002 to 2010. Guess I left 206,261 fish for everyone else to enjoy.


----------



## RichardClarke

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

The lesson we learned from the Wildlife Board and the DWR's Drew Cushing is if there is an issue that bothers you about fishing get involved and propose a change. My recommendation to those bashing on the Twins is to show up at a RAC meeting and propose that Little Dell be made barbless or single hook. Until then we have to remember these guys did everything within the letter of the law. If you feel strongly about this, don't sit behind a computer, show up at a RAC and make a proposal to change the regs. at Little Dell. The Twins obviously aren't going to change tactics, nor should they. To the Twins, personally I am glad you guys enjoy fishing as much as you do. It is refreshing for me to see young people getting out in nature and enjoying themselves like you guys do. It seems your outings are often family adventures which is another plus. Better out in nature than walking around a mall or getting in some kind of trouble. To many kids your age don't fish any more.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



k2muskie said:


> May I state folks can post reports on their Utah fish'n experience. However I'd also like to state pics that potentially could raise an eyebrow...well constructive input on handling is welcome and I can only hope the folks take it as hey...lesson learned...deeply hooked fish, fish with gravel batter, held vertically especially on a C&R body of water or for a fish species...well be prepared to have 'constructive' comments posted to a post.
> 
> We've all had issues with fish and handling...just be mindful of what one posts especially pic wise of what looks like a deeply hooked fish that is C&R including fish in other bodies of water that are stricly C&R...we've had a few fish that engulf the lure nasty to say the least...those pics are well better left as a lesson on posting pics. Recommendation...THINK before one posts a pic...thats just a recommendation.
> 
> Again folks are welcome to post pics...but be open-minded on being a Steward of a resource especially if C&R for a species of fish.
> 
> Carry on...


Constructive comments and recommendations are better given when asked for...something a few people on this site are having a hard time coming to terms with.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Senorfish said:


> I hope LD freezes soon so the fish can have a break from the Cutthroat Die Twins.


Ya with only 206,261 fish left you better get em before we do away with em! I may consider a username change...thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

280 Remington


----------



## .45

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



wyogoob said:


> 280 Remington


Ha Ha Ha Ha !!!!


----------



## .45

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

RichardClarke for president !! 

Good thoughts Richard.... :O||:


----------



## madonafly

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Twins do spark interest with their post. Heck even I thought of cruising up there and try shore as I have always fished there from my pontoon, so they are getting people out to fish.
Richard, there is no RAC in Salt Lake area, not sure why, and there was never a reason to until recently to need to change regs at LD. 
I can't help but think the Treble hook issue was one that was just over looked by SL or who ever runs Little Dell. I can think of no other C&R, artificial bodies of water that do allow trebles, but maytbe they are there.
But, you are right, you want things changed we got to do it ourselves, and I am betting a few letters and emails with pictures have been sent, just a guess though.
I agree it is great to get the young ones out, but also teach them to respect so that they can enjoy for many more years. I did figure the Twins adults though.
Suggestions have been made that seem to be relativily easy to do and reasons for the suggestions have been stated. But, as you say, they can do what they want.


----------



## tye dye twins

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



madonafly said:


> I did figure the Twins adults though.


Yep we are 22 years old and will be 23 in a month. To older folks that is still a kid and I have no issues with that. My body is 22 and my mind is still a kid! *-band-*

Still I really don't see that may guys my age fishing. I have one buddy that is younger than me and 2 that are my age compared to all the other fisherman I go out with. I doubt fisherman are a dying breed though! Maybe some of the younger folk will learn to fish later in life.


----------



## DIPPER

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

What a bunch of turd! I just wanna say good work twins! Fish die and fish fry. Keep the posts rollin in yall! :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

I must say I've learned a whole lot from constructive comments on this site when I posted pics. 
Did I ask for it, no but I noted and learned from it and it made me and my fish't partner a whole lot better angler as it caused us to pause, reflect and learn...one learns from feedback either in an education class, on the job, growing up, or what one posts wrt to fishing trips...you guys can catch fish without a doubt...just be mindful of the pics one posts...respect is a two-way street and I sincerely hope you understand that...you have nothing to prove.

Again, my only recommendation is a C&r fish appearing to be deeply hooked...why post the pics is a question I have...learn my friend learn constructive critisim doesn't have to be asked for...have you every heard of Johari's Window...look it up...here's a link.

http://www.businessballs.com/johariwindowmodel.htm

Carry-on


----------



## Nova

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a work of art. Do you feel good about yourself now that you advertised to the entire world how to obliterate a natural resource with your neanderthal tactics? Does it give you a nice warm feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha.....206,262 Cutthroat Trout have been stocked in Little Dell from 2002-2010....guess the fishery is ruined now that the number stands at 206,261. Do yourself a favor and don't go to Little Dell anymore...now that there are only 206,261 fish swiming around I guess the fishery is "obliterated" forever.
Click to expand...

 ...so you're happy about your fatal form of fishing...I bet that makes you feel really good murdering a native fish doesn't it? I bet you feel proud of yourself to know that billions of people can see what you did. You're so special...
All cutthroat trout must be *immediately* 
released. 
Another bit of info the creek from MD to SR65 is closed to fishing, the creek past that point is closed Jan 1 to Mid July. Just in case you jackwagons have no brains to read a proclamation


----------



## Fishracer

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

These two will never get it. Its not about what you can do legally. Sure you are following the law. The part i don't get is why would you not want to preserve the fisheries that we have. Its about being a responsible sportsman. Everyone of us on here are always looking to better our wildlife not destroy it. You two have a lot to learn about being sportsman. Its not always about the catch or the KILL. Grow up.


----------



## summit72

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

I still just think you need a hair cut. What do you think Timbo????


----------



## tye dye twins

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Nova said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a work of art. Do you feel good about yourself now that you advertised to the entire world how to obliterate a natural resource with your neanderthal tactics? Does it give you a nice warm feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha.....206,262 Cutthroat Trout have been stocked in Little Dell from 2002-2010....guess the fishery is ruined now that the number stands at 206,261. Do yourself a favor and don't go to Little Dell anymore...now that there are only 206,261 fish swiming around I guess the fishery is "obliterated" forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so you're happy about your fatal form of fishing...I bet that makes you feel really good murdering a native fish doesn't it? I bet you feel proud of yourself to know that billions of people can see what you did. You're so special...
> All cutthroat trout must be *immediately*
> released.
> Another bit of info the creek from MD to SR65 is closed to fishing, the creek past that point is closed Jan 1 to Mid July. Just in case you jackwagons have no brains to read a proclamation
Click to expand...

I guess we will have to dumb down our posts for people like you. He was fishing the inlet. We have read the proc several times and know the regs. Trebles are allowed, so go cry to the DWR via emails and stop doing it here.

Nova you are new here so try actually posting a report and get off the backs of those that have contributed so much to this site!


----------



## Petersen

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Constructive comments and recommendations are better given when asked for...something a few people on this site are having a hard time coming to terms with.


Well, there's where I disagree. To me, constructive comments and recommendations are best given and received when warranted, both with a degree of graciousness and thanks - even when one disagrees.

You're unlikely to destroy the fishery at Little Dell because of your less-than delicate techniques. And yeah, you're within your legal rights to fish at Little Dell as you've been doing. And yes, if the DWR thought it was an issue and if everyone fished as you two do there, they'd likely impose some additional regulations.

Still, sometimes it's not all about what's legal, it's about what's ethical and respectful. Of course what's ethical to some isn't to others. Sometimes we all need to use discretion in what photos we post and how we respond to comments. And more often than not, it's good to listen to and consider what others say because sometimes they might be right.

And this brings me to my last unsolicited piece of advice: if you reject unsolicited comments, it only seems right to also reject unsolicited compliments. So feel free to disregard the following. The two of you are obviously passionate about fishing, and I admire that very much. I also appreciate your posts here - they liven things up and, I always make a point of reading them. Both of you have a knack for generating some good discussions.


----------



## Grandpa D

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Now for my 2 cents worth.

Please keep comments within the guidelines.
Having opposing opinions is fine but do it with respect and courtesy.
I'm not aiming this at any one person.
Re-read your posts and see if the shoe fits.
Thank you,
Grandpa D.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Fishracer said:


> These two will never get it. Its not about what you can do legally. Sure you are following the law. The part i don't get is why would you not want to preserve the fisheries that we have. Its about being a responsible sportsman. Everyone of us on here are always looking to better our wildlife not destroy it. You two have a lot to learn about being sportsman. Its not always about the catch or the KILL. Grow up.


Fishracer we are all out there to catch fish. Some use trebles and others use singles...it is their right to choose which they prefer. I wonder where and how you got to the point where you felt like you could start dictating other peoples methods. Do you choose to complain to people who use bait where bait is allowed? Get off your high horse and get out and wet a line. People like you need to start posting more fish reports instead of just seeing the bad in everyones posts.


----------



## Greenguy88

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Bring on the comments guys about how I lost your respect


Haha... do you really think you guys even had that before this whole thread? Sure you have a passion for fishing, but your guys complete lack of respect for our natural resources is what doesn't sit well with people.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



Greenguy88 said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the comments guys about how I lost your respect
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... do you really think you guys even had that before this whole thread? Sure you have a passion for fishing, but your guys complete lack of respect for our natural resources is what doesn't sit well with people.
Click to expand...

You should have said *SOME* people in that last sentence. So what I used treble hooks....oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A poor fishy may have died....the end is near! :OX/:


----------



## troutwhisperer

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

Twins what ever method of catching fish blows up your skirt! But... as a suggestion maybe you should consider stepping it up a level and Flyfish. Its more challenging than dragging a spinner and easier on the fish.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*



troutwhisperer said:


> Twins what ever method of catching fish blows up your skirt! But... as a suggestion maybe you should consider stepping it up a level and Flyfish. Its more challenging than dragging a spinner and easier on the fish.


You know I actually considered it. I still have a fly rod. Back 11 years ago I fly fished the middle provo for 2 years without a single fish to show for it. Talk about putting time on the water! Flies aint cheap....however a friend of mine is gonna retire this winter and he says that he will teach me the ways of the fly. Kinda excited to learn...not many people are willing to take a new student under their wing. You are right...flies are much more challenging than spinners. Next spring will be my 1st fly fishing section post!


----------



## bucksandducks

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

I would just say, instead of holding up the fish you catch by the lure and let it dangle there, first take the lure out of its mouth, and do your best to not let them roll around in the gravel, as this takes away their natural "slime". But you guys do catch a lot of fish and seem to really enjoy doing it. I think if you did those two things you would get a lot less negative comments on your posts. This will help in the mortality rate of the fish you guys catch.


----------



## k2muskie

*Re: Bonneville Cutthroats @ Little Dell and Mountian Dell Cr*

I do believe this thread has run it's course.


----------

